# Pet owners



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

I have just come across a great web site called www.vetuk.co.uk and its really cheap for worming treatment and flea treatment. If like me you have alot of pets and have to buy in bulk  Its even cheaper and its free p&p too 

Hope this helps someone 

_This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites_


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

sallyanne1 said:


> If like me you have alot of pets and have to buy in bulk


Dr Doolittle has nothing on you Sally   

Thanks for the link hun 

x x x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

That's a really good site SallyAnne.

I've got 1 GR and 3 Cats so I'll save loads on there too! 

Axxx


----------



## Jasey (Nov 2, 2007)

I use vetuk! They are soooo much cheaper than the local vets and deliver next day!


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I use these guys!

I get my feliway for the cats from there

xxx


----------

